# issues with Hoeggers?- rant



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone else have problems with Hoeggers and back orders? The last three times I have ordered from them they have put my entire order on hold because they were back ordered on something. This time it is the rennet and chevre culture. HOW can a place be back ordered on rennet?? Last time I finally ended up cancelling my cheese press so they would ship the rest out. It seems they are the cheapest, but maybe I need to order somewhere else...


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep, I ordered a tattoo kit listed as available, and hey shipped me the wrong item. They contacted me to tell me that I would be receiving the wrong item, and to refuse it on delivery. I emailed back about my tattoo kit and when it would be shipped, and it was only then that they said they were out of stock and could return my money. First of all, how do you not know what you have in stock for a professional online store? They were more worried about getting me to return the wrong item sent to me than they were about telling me mine was not in stock. I went all crazy lady on them, and told them that I expected a similar item (3/8 in, ear release tattoo setup with digits and green ink) for the price I originally paid. I did get that from them, but not without issues.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

mlktrkdrvr I LOVE your avatar, never used Hoegger's so I can't help there but just wanted to tell you that your avatar is hilarious!!!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes!! I ordered some polycarbonente containers *6 months ago* and have not gotten them!! I called, they said they were on backorder but that was 5 months ago!! I am going to call again tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, there is always something on back order. The worst part is that they won't ship anything until the back order item come in. Unless, you call and complain.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup I got part of my order and the rest is on back order and the things I needed most like my soap mold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never had a problem.. I ordered extra nipple and tubes for my lambar.. It took them like a week to actually ship it but that's the worst I've had happen with them..


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I ordered quite a bit from them. They've sometimes messed up my order, or had things on backorder. They've been more than cooperative and often times I've benefitted from their mistakes. They aren't a huge corporation and I believe... don't know this for a fact that they are basically a family run operation. I'd order from them again. 
They have also been willing to match prices if I found something cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've only ordered from them twice, each time the items were on backorder for a month. 

Has anyone tried caprine supply? I might look into them....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Natasha, I believe they are a family business from what I gathered.. 

Caprine Supply is pretty pricey.. I don't order from them unless I have to lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Never had any trouble. Usually they send the other stuff and send the backorder stuff later.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

We order our cheese making supply from The Cheese Maker.com. Jeffers Livestock for all other stuff. never had a probelm with either one.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, I had a problem with a Hoeggers order.

I ordered several mixed items; milk bottles, hoof kit, a book, etc.
I had to call them after 2 weeks to find out when they'd ship because they hadn't emailed or called with an expected shipping date. 
One item was on backorder and they wouldn't ship the rest. I waited another 2 weeks, still with no word from them.

When I called that time, they were still on backorder! So, I told them to refund the money they had taken the first time. At least they refunded my money quickly. They weren't quick or efficient with any product!

I called Caprine Supply for the same order.
It was a few dollars more, but they were very pleasant and I had my entire order in less than a week!

Hoeggers has a great catalog! And even as a family business, it's NO excuse for laziness.

:angry:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I've had two issues with Hoeggers, and it always takes me a long time to get my order.

The last order we made with them they did forget to include a soap mold we purchased. I didn't get it till 3 months later. Second to last time we made an Order they messed up everything we order and called us asking what we ordered in the first place! 

I also don't like the soap kit they sell. They didn't include enough to make even one batch of soap and the recipe that goes with the kit is confusing and didn't turn out well.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Now I am REALLY mad at Hoegger. I looked on the website to see if the Decainers I ordered 5 months ago were listed as out of stock, Ect. They were not on the website at all and I never was told except that they were on backorder or given a refund!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I would call them and raise some heck. There's no way it should take that long and if they don't have it they should just give you a refund 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No don't raise heck, just call and ask for a refund


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would tell them politely how unhappy you are. People do need to start telling them how unhappy they are with their service. But you should always do it in a polite manner. You catch more flies with honey.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Agreed Karen


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I stopped ordering from them for 2 reasons- 

1 was mixed up or back ordered orders

2nd was their mixes they like to push as a major necessity and wrong information they place in their catalogs. Some of the info they give can be downright dangerous for newbie goat people.

I get my cheese making supplies from New England cheese making supply. They are great and very helpful and the quality is top knotch. I believe the prices are even cheaper and I have never had anything back ordered. I get my order delivered to my door in less than a week after ordering it.

Most other supplies I get from Jeffersonline. They seem to be the cheapest for most supplies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, I haven't ordered from them for several years. Disappointed to hear they are having lots of issues there.


----------



## WinsomeFarmstead (Mar 18, 2014)

I have ordered from them a few times and the service was fine, although it took me 2 weeks on average to get the products, which is tricky when you are depending on the products to feed you kids or prepare for an event!

The main problem I've had with them though is that I ordered a 6 kid bucket feeder, and within 2 weeks of using it the nipples were cracking! I called to tell them what was happening and I talked to Mrs Hoegger herself. She was very friendly and asked all kinds of questions like where I stored it (in my kitchen), if I washed it with harsh cleaners (nope) and how old the kids where (2 weeks old), to try and figure out what was wrong, she said nothing like that had ever happened before with these nipples! They gave me a refund and said they'd send me replacements. The refund was very quick, but I had to wrap the nipples with tape and wasted a lot of milk for 2 weeks before I got the new ones! Now one of the new ones is cracked.. Good thing the kids are just about weaned! :grin:

70 yr old Mrs Hoegger did say their warehouse is their living room and garage and it is a small homeschooling, multi generational family business. I admire that, but they could be doing a better job..  I am going to call them again soon and explain the problems I am having. They can't improve if they don't know there's a problem.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Never ordered from Hoeggers, but I can say that Caprine Supply filled my order quickly and correctly. Would have ordered from them again but they didn't have selenium gel or copper boluses in their catalogue, in spite of being goat-oriented.


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

We order most of our goat, horse &
Pet supplies from Jeffers . Great prices & service .


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for you input. I was wondering if it was just my bad luck or if it was a company issue. I can sit and look at their catalogs for hours, but that does not do any good if you can't actually get the order in your hands. We live only 45 minutes from Valley Vet so we pick up all our goat supplies there. I can not find anywhere locally though that carries rennet and cheese cultures. Guess I will look at New England Cheese Maker's Supply.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I quit ordering from Hoeggers a couple of years ago. The things I used to order I can get for a better price elsewhere, and they arrive much faster.


----------

